# NARS Swatches on NW45 Skin...



## MAC_Pixie04 (Nov 20, 2006)

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v3...s/DSCF1678.jpg
Multiples (L to R)
Mustique, St. Barts, Maldives, Malibu, Sumatra (I also have portofino but i couldn't find it to photograph)






Blushes (L to R)
Ninotchka, Deep Throat, Orgasm, Crazed, Lovejoy




Cassandre Cream Blush





Eyeshadows (L to R)
Caravaggio duo, Mediteranee Duo, Misfit duo, Bohemian Gold duo, Liquid Sky single (Discontinued)  I also have Bora Bora duo, but it wouldn't photograph very well.





Lippies (L to R)
Babe lipgloss, Frisky Summer lipgloss, Sunset Strip lipgloss, Boogie Nights lipgloss, Hustler/Orgasm duo, Chicaboom lip lacquer, Eros lip lacquer.


----------

